

Google's Android unit reportedly building a smartwatch - edwinjm
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/21/4133428/is-google-building-a-smart-watch-of-its-own
After Samsumg and Apple, now it seems Google is making a smartwatch, too.
======
Mahn
Somehow I can't help but suspect Apple will, again, be the first to get the UI
of the smartwatch right, and I say this as a long time Android user.

Another question is whether the average consumer wants it. I guess at very
least it'll take a few months or even a year before smartwatches start
selling.

